# Is a Yamaha RXV559 a good starter box?



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

We have a Toshiba 51H85C TV, a Rogers/Scientific Atlanta HD-PVR, and a generic bottom-of-the-scale DVD player.

We've decided to step up from the audio on the TV and get some speakers on the side walls. Right now I'm not too bothered about the speakers - but I want to make sure we get the right central box that everything plugs into.

I had a walk through some AV stores, and I look the look and feel of the Yamaha stuff. I had some Yamaha hardware about 15 years ago and was very impressed.

So I have my eye on an RXV559. Here's what I want to do with it:

The only input to the TV will be from the Yamaha.
So therefore the PVR and DVD player will both connect to the Yamaha for audio & video.
The DVD player will be off by default, but when it's turned on I'd like the Yamaha to output the DVD image/sound to the TV, rather than outputting the PVR image/sound. When the DVD player is turned off, then the output reverts to the PVR image/sound.

Am I making myself clear? Do all/any central home theatre units do this, or will I have to press a button to change the input?

I can't afford much right now, so want to do this in steps, but I understand that the amp is pretty much key to getting a good start.

This is all for the basement - the main floor stereo system is due for a complete replacement as well, but I figure the first thing to do is the TV, as we watch more TV/DVDs downstairs than we do listen to CDs upstairs. (I have a roku soundbridge for the main floor that streams internet radio through our ailing stereo system).

IDEALLY we'd get all this sewn together, but that's a pipedream right now 

So, will a Yamaha RXV559 be a good start? What else should I consider before starting on the road to audio bliss?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

The reciever/amp will not automatically change sources. You will have to change the input on the reciever to change between source components. You are correct that all the data should run through the reciever.

I have the Yamaha RX-V650 and I am a big fan. I would recommend stepping up one model from the RX-V559 to the RX-V659. This unit has preamp outputs that are a must for future expandability. Most of the recievers at this price point will have similar features. The 659 is $399 at crutchfield.

Also look at the Denon brand, they have quite a following around here.

Here is another thread with a fellow in the market for a new reciever:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/4204-question-about-setup.html


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi guys,

One thing that I don't like about the Yamaha is that they enforce a single crossover point for all speakers. supervsl, you set me straight once in that the higher end receivers do allow you to change that crossover point, but it's still applied to all channels. I personally want more flexibility than that (****, I want to have different crossover settings for all processing "modes"). Either way, if you are going with Yamaha (which I like other than that, I've had two of their receivers in the past), make sure that you at least step up to the ones that can vary that crossover point. IIRC, the set models have it set at 90 Hz, which I think is too high...

Also, are you interested in Blu-Ray, HD-DVD and HDMI? If so, I might wait till all that stuff is 100% straightened out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

I have no idea what a crossover point is nor why I would want to change one that's enforced 

I'm probably wrong, but isn't HDMI just another way of inputting data from/to your devices to/from the amp?

As for HD/Blu-Ray, I'll let that format war die down. We're fairly happy with our regular DVDs at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

I would love to have a reciever with different crossover settings for each processer mode. ****, even just 2 different settings, a 2 ch. stereo crossover setting and an everything else crossover setting. I don't mind the adjustible crossover for all channels for home theater needs. Just when I want to do some 2 channel listening. Really anoying having to change it manually every time I want to go back and forth.

At least w/Denon and HK, you have independant crossover for each channel.

As for waiting for a reciever w/HDMI to fall into the <$500 range it might still be a while. I think making the plunge into surround sound is a good first step. When the next gen of recievers hit the shelves w/HDMI, offload the old reciever on to a friend or family member and upgrade.:bigsmile: 

Just remember, always spend more of your budget on sound. You will be glad that you did in the long run.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

So it sounds like the RX-V659 is the way to go then.

Super - I'll start to get ready to but it later this month!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

The crossover is the frequency (Hz) that the reciever stops sending information to the speakers and reroutes the info to a subwoofer. This allows the subwoofer to handle the lower frequency info and the speakers to handle everything above the crossover.

Typically a crossover will be set to somewhere between 60 and 120 Hz. This setting is dictated by your speakers and the way you will be using the system. We probably don't need to go to much more in depth on this. Let's just say that many choose Denon or Harmon Kardon because they want to cross their left and right speakers at 60 Hz and everything else at 80 Hz.
Might sound silly, but stick around here long enough and we will turn you into a crossover crazed maniac.:devil: 

So, you may not care now. But someday you might.

Yes HDMI is just another way to do exactly what you can already do... only better, with 4 capital letters. Take that Component Video.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I think you’re on the right track, gfreeman. Since you’re not the die-hard connoisseur the rest of us are, I see no reason to complicate things with feature’s you really don’t want or need. Getting the adjustable crossover feature will mean you’ll also get a lot of other features I’m sure you don’t have a use for – all of which just adds additional layers of complexity. As it is, the 659’s manual runs over 100 pages!

By the way, don’t feel too bummed about the automatic input switching thing. I haven’t heard of it even on the most expensive receivers.  If the 659’s remote would run macros, you could program it to switch back to the PVR input when you powered down after watching a DVD. But you have to get a more expensive receiver for that option. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tomd51 (May 18, 2006)

One additional suggestion. Very simple solution to compliment the 659, a Universal Remote Control URC300 remote. You can find one for less than $100 and it makes for a simple, easy to use all-in-one remote control that has great WAF. This would help with the 'one-touch' operation to switch from DVD to Sat/Cable to etc. with the press of one button.

The URC300 comes with a DVD that provides simple steps to program your remote to your preferences. The nice thing about the URC300 is that it's also flexible enough to do some decent macros if you ever decided to delve that deep into it as well. I believe they have a new line out now, Amazon's selling the UFC RF20, which is similar but I believe it's more like the URC200. Here's some links to them both:


Universal Remote Control URC300 Customizer Remote

URC MasterControl RF20

I can't stress how much more positive the viewing/listening experience is w/the significant other when you can simplify things not only for yourself, but also for them...  -TD


----------



## Seb71 (Mar 3, 2007)

Yamaha RX-V559 does have an adjustable crossover (one setting for all speakers).

The choices you have are: 40Hz, 60Hz, 80Hz (default setting), 90Hz, 100Hz, 110Hz, 120Hz, 160Hz, 200Hz.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Ooh, I have more replies - my email notification must have gone wonky, or more likely my ISP screwed up again.

Thanks for all the input - I hope to drag the wife to 2001 Audi Video this weekend [ http://www.2001audiovideo.com ], as we drive past a store on our way to see a Cirque de Soleil show tomorrow. If finances allow, we'll get one and she can pick out some speakers that she likes.


----------

